
Where Systemd and Containers Meet: Q&A with Lennart Poettering - shuron
https://coreos.com/blog/qa-with-lennart-systemd/
======
JdeBP
See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10230227](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10230227)

